# هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*لا يكف المسلمين يوميا عن تدنيس المقدسات اليهودية وكتب التوارة المقدسة والمعابد اليهودية في اورشليم ..

اين انتي يا صحافة العرب واين انت ايها الاعلام العربي من كل هذا ؟


هكذا يستهزئون المسلمين الفلسطنين باللباس الديني اليهودي :
منتهى الخسة والحقارة 









كنيس يهودي انتهك حرمته فلسطينيون ولطخوا جدرانه !


















تدنيس مقام وقبر يوسف من قبل المسلمين !













تدنيس المسلمين للكتب المقدسة اليهودية :

















احراق الفلسطنين دور العبادة اليهودية " الكنيس " بعد انسحاب اسرائيل من غزة 






هكذا يحرقون كتب التوارة





فعلا انها امة لا تستحق الاحترام
*




*
مداخلات وصور مختارة عن موضوع (الارهاب الفلسطيني) للبابلي*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*القدس 31كانون الثاني 2002 
مهاجمة العديد من الممتلكات في رام الله.
قتل مواطن من مخيم قلنديا يهدد صفو العلاقات الإسلامية المسيحية!
تحول شجار شخصي على موقف سيارة الى صراع انعكس على صفو العلاقات الاسلامية المسيحية في رام الله .
وإثر مقتل جبريل محمد عيد (43 عاماً) من مخيم قلنديا على يد حنا سلامة الأقرع 45 عاما من رام الله
إثر شجار بينهما على موقف سيارة بالقرب من حاجز قلنديا على الطريق الرئيس القدس رام الله تناول عيد مفكاً فيما تناول الأقرع سكيناً وتعاركا مما أدى إلى مقتل عيد لدى محاولة الأقرع الفرار حاول شقيق المغدرور إبراهيم عيد اعتراضه فصدمه بسيارته ولجأ إلى رام الله وعلى الإثر قام أكثر من مئة شخص من مخيم قلنديا بمهاجمة منزل وملحمة القاتل وأضرموا النار فيهما، فيما لجأ حنا سلامة إلى مقر قوات الأمن الوطني وقام بتسليم نفسه وواصل المهاجمون من مخيم قلنديا اعتداءاتهم على العديد من المحال التجارية العائدة لمواطنين مسيحيين، وهاجموا نادي سرية رام الله بالحجارة وأضرموا النار في الجناح الصحي وحاولوا مهاجمة الكنيسة الإنجيلية غير أن عددا من لأجهزة الأمنية حالت دون ذلك.وقال شهود عيان أن أحداث الشغب استمرت لنحو أربع ساعات من الخمسة وحتى التاسعة مساء قام خلالها المهاجمون بأعمال تخريب طالت إضافة إلى ملحمة القاتل ومنزل أُسرته، عدة محال تجارية ومطاعم، وتوجت بعملية إضرام النار في النادي الصحي التابع للسرية. (انتهى ) 
رجلان متهوران تشاجرا فقتل أحدهما ,ومين غير المستغرب في مجتمعاتنا العربية أن يقوم أهل القتيل بالثأر له ربما بقتل أحد أفراد عائلة القاتل مثلا,لكن المسألة هنا ليست مسألة ثأر أو (ثورة غضب) كما يقولون !!!فما علاقة الكنيسة الانجيلية بالموضوع ؟وما علاقة ممتلكات لأشخاص لا علاقة لهم بالموضوع لكنهم يدينون بدين القاتل ؟؟؟انها مسألة حقد ديني أسود وانتهاز أي فرصة للانقضاض على المسيحيين والحاق الأذى بهم .
المسلمون يقولون عن المسيحيين أنهم كفرة وأنهم اشركوا بالله وجعلوا له ابنا أو أنهم يعبدون ثلاثة الهة وكتابهم الانجيل محرف وأن مأواهم جهنم وبئس المصير ,ومن المشايخ من يدعوا عليهم في المساجد :اللهم يتم أطفالهم ورمل نسائهم وشردهم واحرق زرعهم ....الخ لكنهم عندما يشعرون بالخطر تراهم يلجأون للمسيحيين مستغلين التسامح المسيحي ومقولة الوحدة الوطنيةوالتعايش المشترك وكلنا يتذكر ما حدث في أزمة كنيسة المهد عندما دخل اليها ارهابيون من التنظيمات الفلسطينية واحتوا بها و دنسوها نعم لقد لجأوا الى الكنيسة لأنهم اعتقدوا أنها كمساجدهم تستغل لتخزين الأسلحة و تصنيع القنابل لقتل المدنيين في الباصات و المطاعم ودور السينما والملاهي الليلية .
دخلوا الى الكنيسة (ربما أيضا لاحراج الاسرائيليين ) دون أن يحترموا قدسية المكان ,دخلوا بسلاحهم كالغزاة ورفضوا التخلي عنه مما يعني أنهم مستعدين للقتال حتى أخر لحظة حتى لو أدى ذلك لدمار الكنيسة (وبعدها يقولون اليهود دنسوا الأماكن المقدسة للمسيحيين).
بعد انتهاء الأزمة أحد رهبان الكنيسة تحدث لمراسل محطة غربية وقال :فعلوا كل شيء ,جلسوا على الهيكل و دخنوا سجائرهم وتركوا صحونهم القذرة عليه ,عندما دخلت القوات الإسرائيلية إلى حرم الكنيسة بناء على طلب من الكهنة، وجدت فيها مخابئ وجدت هذه القوات أيضاً أربعين قنبلة مخفية،كما وجدت أيضاً فضلات بشرية وآثار بول. عدد من الذخائر المقدسة قيل أنها سُرقت.لقد دنس هؤلئك الارهابيون مكان من أقدس الأمكنة الدينية عند المسيحيين دون ورع أو خوف 
الأمر نفسه ليس فقط في أراضي السلطة الفلسطينية بل تعداه الى اسرائيل وبين من يسمون عرب اسرائيل أو عرب 48 والذين من الواجب عليهم أن يكونوا يدا واحدة ,لكن هيهات 
المغار بلدة تقع في شمال اسرائيل يكنها دروز و هم يشكلون 58% من سكانها والمسيحييون حوالي 23% والمسلمون19% 
على اثر شائعة أطلقها شاب درزي يبلغ 16عاما والتي تناقلت عبر الألسن دون تحقيق في الموضوع، مفادها أن شباناً مسيحيين قاموا بنشر صور لفتيات درزيات عبر الانترنيت بعد أن وضعوا صور وجوههن وألصقوا أجساد فتيات عاريات، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تهجّم شبان الدروز على ممتلكات المسيحيين في البلد وأحرقوا منازلهم ودمرّوا سياراتهم وبالتالي جعل المسيحيين يهربون من بلدهم إلى القرى والمدن المجاورة، وبعد التحقيق في الموضوع من قبل شرطة إسرائيل، التي تساهلت مع أعمال الشغب في البداية ـ على شهادة أهل البلد ـ اتضح أن كل ما جاء على لسان الشاب كذب وافتراء.
*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*
هكذا يقتلون الاطفال اليهود .. لا يهم " هم منهم " كما قال رسولهم ..!!















































































​*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*هكذا يقتلون الاطفال والرضع ..!







هكذا يصورون مشهد حرق المدنيين .. ليتلذذوا بمشهد النار .. !!





































الجيش الاسرائيلي .. ينقذ رهائن من كنيسة المهد التي احتلها الارهابيون  الفلسطنين !






​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

شوية متخلفين 

و يستاهلوا اللى بيحصلهم دا و اكتر

و ربنا يعاقبهم على اللى بيعملوة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الاخبار و الاضرار دى من المسلمين لليهود و انا اول مرة اعرفها غير من الموضوع دا !!

و كل الاخبار فى التليفزيونات بنشوف العكس

اليهود بيعملوا اية فى المسلمين

طلع كلة كدب و تلفيق تهم لليهود 

و البلاوى كلها من المسلمين​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كل الاخبار و الاضرار دى من المسلمين لليهود و انا اول مرة اعرفها غير من الموضوع دا !!
> 
> و كل الاخبار فى التليفزيونات بنشوف العكس
> 
> ...



*طبعا من المسلمين فهم لا يردون اليهود والمسيحين باورشليم بل يردون تحويلها الى دوله اسلامية واخراج اليهود والمسيحين منها ..

يذبحون اليهود والمسيحين ويعتدون على مقدساتهم ولكن لن تشاهدي هذا على شاشات الاعلام العربي ..


انظري كيف يقوم الإعلام اليساري الليبرالي بخداع العالم !؟؟

هكذا :






حتى الطفل الذي يظهر في اقصى يمين الصورة لم يتمالك نفسه من الضحك على أمه التي تمثل البكاء أمام الكاميرات :spor2:


أمام كاميرات العالم يظهرون كمناضلين يلقون حجارة !






ولكن ما لا تظهره وسائل الاعلام اليسارية والاسلامية والجزيرة وغيرها .. هي أمثال هذه !




هذا لن تشاهدوه في الاعلام !






مساكين لا يملكون الا الحجارة :smil16:


الضحايا ..





يوسي أب لثلاثة اطفال 






فاديم .. ذبحوه بعد اربعة ايام من زواجه !



لا عجب .. فدينهم يجيز قتل الأسرى ..!
وذبحهم صبراً ..!





اشلاء بشرية .. يفتخرون بعرضها امام الــرعـــاع !


الخسة والدناءة والنجاسة صفاتهم الأنبل !






ما ذنب اطفال يذهبون الى المدرسة ليقتلوا هكذا ؟؟؟!!!!

ومع ذلك لازال هذا الشعب المتوغل في الاوحال .. يلقي اللوم على اسرائيل !!!!!!

بينما القتلة معروفون ..!

وقد انتخبهم الشعب الفلسطيني بكامل وعيه وادراكه !

*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

بسم الصليب مش معقول اللى شايفاة دة 

فعلآ اول مرة اشوف و اعرف كل دا

حتى البكاء كمان تمثيل !!!

و كل دى اسلحة و يقولوا لا يملكون غير الحجارة 

بس ربنا موجود و هايعقبهم اشد عقاب على اللى عملوة فى الناس البريئة دى

شكرآ يا رياض على الموضوع و ننتظر المذيد​


----------



## فادى ميشيل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

حقا انهم شعب بالفعل يستاهلو كل اللى بيحصلهم


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*والمزيد من تفجير الاسواق وقتل المدنيين كرها لهم عرقا ودينا !





قتلوا أمه .. اذ كانت تتسوق .. 











الفلسطنين اكلي لحوم البشر





وحوش يأكلون اعضاء بشرية لجنديين أعزلين ضلا طريقهما , فقبض عليهما الفلسطينين وقاموا بتمزيقهما حتى الموت وأكل لحومهما !





ضرب حتى الموت .. ثم القاء الاجساد من نافذة مركز الشرطة الفلسطيني لكي تقوم جموع الفسطينيين بتمزيق الجثث واكل لحومها !





أيديهم ملآنة دماً .. فلسطيني يلوح للــرعـــاع بيديه الملطختان بدم الجنديين !





يشربون الدم !



" نحن قوم نشرب الدم .. وعلمنا ان لا دم اطيب من دم يهود !
فلن نترككم حتى نشبع من دمائكم ونشبع ابناءنا من دمائكم ! "
​
شاهدوا هذا الفيديو لتسمعوا العبارة اعلاه :
http://www.pmw.org.il/asx/PMW_Hamas_suicide.asx


انهم قوم يشربون الدم !!!!

وابناءهم يشربون ويرضعون الدم ....!






يقومون بحشو قنابلهم وعبواتهم الناسفة بالمسامير الحادة لزيادة نسبة الجرحى والقتلى , ولزيادة الأثر المؤلم ..!










يعرضون الجثث ويمثلون بها بالتشويه والأكل والتمزيق .. انهم قوم يحبون شرب الدم !
كما قال رسولهم : " بل الدم الدم الهدم الهدم " !!

*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*هكذا يقوم الفلسطنيون المسلمين بحرق الكنائس والاعتداء عليها ..

اضرام النار بكنائس في طولكرم وفي نابلس


















حرق كنيسة للروم الارثوذكس













انظروا الى هذه الصوره اعلاه , انها مثال حي لوضع اللمسيحين في فلسطين !!! , قبل ان تحرق انظروا الى الاعلانات التي تلصق على الكنائس وعلى الاوقاف المسيحيه , واسوار الاديره , هذا ناهيك عن الكتابه بالسبريه كـ " حماس هي الاساس " , " حشف" الخ ........... بينما لا تجد هذا الكتابات او التوسيخات على جدران مساجدهم , وهذه قمة الحقاره والسفاله الوطنيه , لشعب منحط اصلا .​*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*يقتلون بعضهم باسلحتهم .. ثم يلقون اللوم على اسرائيل ..!!

( وقد تكرر حدوثه عشرات المرات ) !


مقتل فلسطينيين احدهما رضيعة واصابة سبعة اخرين في انفجار "داخلي" بخان يونس ​
غزة (اف ب)- افادت مصادر طبية فلسطينية وشهود عيان فلسطينيون الاربعاء ان فلسطينيين قتلا واصيب سبعة اخرون بينهم رضيعة اثر انفجار في خان يونس جنوب قطاع غزة.

وقال الطبيب ناصر الازعر مدير مستشفى "ناصر" بخان يونس لوكالة فرانس برس ان "مواطنين استشهدا هما الطفلة الرضيعة ميسم اياد مسعود البالغة من العمر عاما واحدا وعمها قاسم محمد مسعود (23 عاما) واصيب سبعة مواطنين اخرين بينهم طفلة لا تتجاوز العام من العائلة نفسها اثر اصابتهم بشظايا في انفجار في خان يونس".

واوضح الطبيب ان حالة اثنين من الجرحى وصفت ب"الصعبة حيث سيخضعان لعمليات جراحية في المستشفى".

واكد مصدر امني لوكالة فرانس برس ان الانفجار وقع داخل منزل عائلة مسعود في وسط خان يونس مشيرا الى ان احد افراد العائلة "كان يعبث على ما يبدو بعبوة او قنبلة يدوية". واكد الشهود ان "انفجارا كبيرا وقع في داخل المنزل وسط المدينة".

http://www.alwatan.com.kw/Default.aspx?pageID=107&cmid=370&ref=060628143259.xphqqztl


طبعاً اسرائيل هي المسؤولة عن قتل الرضيعة :a82: !!!*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*لماذا يموت أطفال الفلسطينيين ؟!

هذا هو السبب :












Om Mohammed helps her twelve-year-old son Abu Ali with a toy suicide bomber belt he fashioned on his own. "I hope to be a Martyr...I hope when I get 14 or 15 to explode myself." His mother is proud of her son: "God gave him to me to protect and defend land..." (The W. Times) 













أمهات تحمل قنابل ورشاشات ..!!!

ثقافة الكراهية !












حورية !





ستموت عالفاضي .. لأنه ليس لها هناك " حور " رجال !*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

بسم الصليب​


----------



## Bino (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

اخ رياض

ليباركك الرب و يعوض تعب محبتك فى جمع هذه المعلومات القيمه

و القدوس وحده قادر أن يحمى شعبه


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



Bino قال:


> اخ رياض
> 
> ليباركك الرب و يعوض تعب محبتك فى جمع هذه المعلومات القيمه
> 
> و القدوس وحده قادر أن يحمى شعبه



*عزيزي الله واقف مع شعب اسرائيل ولن يتركة ابدا ..

يقول الكتاب :


{ يجعل الرب اعداءك القائمين عليك منهزمين امامك . في طريق واحد يخرجون عليك وفي سبع طرق يهربون امامك } ( التثنية 7:28)



لم تهزم اسرائيل في جميع الحروب التي شنتها عليهم الاعاريب المسلمين ..

1949

1958

1967

1973

وفي جميعها خرجت اسرائيل مكللة بالنصر .. واعدائها يفرون في سبع طرق تعلوهم الذلة وتحوطهم الوكسة ويشملهم الصغار ..

لكي تنطبق كلمات الاية المقدسة اعلاه على ما حدث ويحدث ..​​​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



> 1973



مصر انتصرت فى 1973 :smil12:​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مصر انتصرت فى 1973 :smil12:​


*
:big61: شي طبيعي لما تستقى الاخبار من محمدين ان تقولين ان مصر انتصرت في 73 :01A0FF~139:
*

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​
*صدعنا الإخوة المحمديين بأكذوبة ووهم إنتصارهم الزائف في معركة يوم كيبور أو يوم الغفران المسماة زورا و كذبا إنتصار حرب أكتوبر المجيدة (لدى المصريين) ، وحرب تشرين (لدى السوريين) ، وظلوا منذ 32 عاما و حتى تاريخه يتفننون في إختلاق الأساطير و الأكاذيب عن تلك الحرب التي خرجوا منها يستجدون الصلح مع إسرائيل ، ومحادثات فض الإشتباك عند الكيلو 101 الشهيرة خير دليل لما أقول.

وحتى لا يتهمني أحد بالعمالة و الخيانة و التي يتمتع بها معظم المحمديين ، دعونا نتذكر الملف الوثائقي المُسمى (خمسون عاما من الصراع العربي - الأسرائيلي) و الذي بثته قناة MBC العربية الممولة بأموال البترودولار للسعودي الأمير الوليد بن طلال و التي أذيعت في عام 1998 بمناسبة مرور نصف قرن على إستعادة الإسرائيلين لبعض من أراضيهم المغتصبة.

لو إسترجع من لا ذاكرة لهم الحلقات الثلاث الأخيرة ، لأكتشوا الحقيقة المُرة التي لا يريدون تذكرها والتي يحاولون تشويهها و محوها من ذاكرتهم بشتى الطرق ، بل و التدليس و الكذب في تفاصيلها وهى الأيام الثماني الأخيرة قبل إعلان وقف القتال الذي تبناه مجلس الأمن ووافقت مصر و سوريا على الفور تنفيذه خروجا من الكارثة التي حاقت بهم في تلك الفترة أي في الفترة من يوم 14/10 وحتى 22/10 و التي دهست فيها الآلة العسكرية جيوش مصر و سوريا ، فتقهقر السوريون إلى خط ما قبل 4 يونيو 1967 ، بل وصل الأمر بأن الأسرائيليين أصبحوا على مرمى حجر من دمشق ، و في الجانب المصري ، فكان الموقف كالتالي:

1. محاصرة كامل الجيش الثالث فيما سمي بثغرة الدفرسوار بسبب تعنت الغبي الساداتي ورفضه نصائح قادته العسكريين بسحبه بعدما إنكشف الجيش الثالث في الثغرة دون حماية المدفعية أو الطيران ، وإنقطاع خط الإمدادات عنه. (يجب ألا ينسى الإخوة المغيبين بأن مهندس الثغرة هو إريل شارون الذي يصيبهم بالكوابيس حتى تاريخه ، وحتى إشعار آخر!!!)

2. تم تدمير 500 دبابة مصرية (من أصل 2300 دبابة إشتركت بها مصر في الحرب) يوم 18/10 في نصف ساعة فقط من سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي ، بخلاف راجمات الصواريخ و المدفعية التي كان يصطادها الجيش الإسرائيلي إصطياد للأرانب بعدما نفذت ذخيرتها في عمق سيناء.

3. عبور الضفة الشرقية للقناة ووصول الجيش الإسرائيلي ، أين؟؟؟؟؟؟ داخل السويس و بور سعيد وقطع كافة خطوط الإمداد للجيوش المُحاصرة في سيناء ، ولا ننسى منظر الفلاحين و الفلاحات البسطاء وهم مساقين أمام بعض الجنود الإسرائيليين وهم مرفعى الأيدي!!!

4. إستسلام الآلاف من الجنود المصريين داخل سيناء للجيش الإسرائيلي وهم في حالة يرثى لها من الجوع و العطش ، وطبعا نظرا لآدمية الجيش الإسرائيلي التي لم و لن نسمع عنها في الإعلام العربي المحمدي الموتور ، و بناء على إتفاقية جنيف لأسرى الحرب ، تمت معاملتهم بشكل آدمي و إنساني ، وعندما تمت عملية إستبدال كل بضع مئات منهم بعسكري أو ضابط إسرائيلي واحد ، لم يشكو أحد من المصريين عما يتخرص به المحمديين بأكاذيب ليل نهار >

فماذا تم على الطرف الآخر ، أي الطرف المصري الطيب العطوف الذي يستخدم الهمجية و البربرية المحمدية؟؟

1. عندما قاوم جندي واحد إسرائيلي ببسالة ولمدة يوم كامل داخل الدشمة الخاصة به في بدايات الحرب بعد أن مات كل زملائه ، فتسبب (مع وجود تكنولوجيا تخطت ما لدى المصريين بمراحل) بقتل مائة جندي و ضابط مصري و تدمير 5 دبابات (وقد كانوا يعتقدون في باديء الأمر بأنه يوجد على الأقل عشرين إسرائيليا يتحصنون داخل الدشمة) ، ثم أخيرا إستسلم بعدما نفذت ذخيرته ، فما كان من آسريه إلا الإقتداء بنبي الإجرام في حادثة شق أم قرفة ، فربطوه من رجليه بدبابتين مصريتين، و شقوه نصفين رغم إستسلامه!!!


قال إنتصار قال!!!!!!!!!!!! :t32:*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*العدالة الفلسطينية !!!!​
يطالبون بالعدالة ... بينما انظروا الى عدالتهم !!!!

فاي مشتبه به بالعمالة مع اسرائيل .. فهذا مصيره عندهم !!!

همجية ووحشية لا تجد لها مثيلاً ولا في اوغل الادغال ..!!!





































​*


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*تابع :











































هكذا دون محاكمات ..!

دون تحقيق ..!

دون اعطاء فرصة للدفاع عن النفس ..

دون محاماة ..!

دون قضاة !! 


فهم المدعين ..!
وهم المحققين ..!
وهم القضاة ..!
وهم المنفذين !!


هذه هي العدالة الفسطينية الاسلامية !​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

يا رياض انا ماليش دعوة بسوريا انا بقلك ان مصر انتصرت فى حرب 73 

و استردت ارض سيناء بعد ما احتلوها اليهود

صح ولا لاءة ؟​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا رياض انا ماليش دعوة بسوريا انا بقلك ان مصر انتصرت فى حرب 73
> 
> و استردت ارض سيناء بعد ما احتلوها اليهود
> 
> صح ولا لاءة ؟​


*
يا فراشة انا لم اتكلم عن سوريا وانما ذكرت لمحة صغيره جدا بكلمات فأقرأي مرة اخرى جيدا ما كتبة واخبرني بعدها كيف هزمت اسرائيل في 73 وسوف اقتبس لك مما وضعته سابقا :*


1





> *. محاصرة كامل الجيش الثالث فيما سمي بثغرة الدفرسوار بسبب تعنت الغبي الساداتي ورفضه نصائح قادته العسكريين بسحبه بعدما إنكشف الجيش الثالث في الثغرة دون حماية المدفعية أو الطيران ، وإنقطاع خط الإمدادات عنه.
> 
> 2. تم تدمير 500 دبابة مصرية (من أصل 2300 دبابة إشتركت بها مصر في الحرب) يوم 18/10 في نصف ساعة فقط من سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي ، بخلاف راجمات الصواريخ و المدفعية التي كان يصطادها الجيش الإسرائيلي إصطياد للأرانب بعدما نفذت ذخيرتها في عمق سيناء.
> 
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

طيب لما كل دا حصل 

امال ازاى مصر رجعت ارضها ؟

و عملوا معاهدة سلام ؟​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*يا عزيزتي فراشة اسرائيل انسحبت من الاراضي بحسب معاهده السلام وكما نصت عليه ..

فاسرائيل انتصرت في حرب 73 ولكنها انسحبت بحسب معاهده السلام حيث نصت على الاتي :

2- تسحب إسرائيل كافة قواتها المسلحة والمدنيين من سيناء إلى ما وراء الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب، كما هو وارد بالبروتوكول الملحق بهذه المعاهدة (الملحق الأول) وتستأنف مصر ممارسة سيادتها الكاملة على سيناء.

3- عند إتمام الانسحاب المرحلي المنصوص عليه في الملحق الأول، يقيم الطرفان علاقات طبيعية وودية بينهما طبقا للمادة الثالثة (فقرة 3). *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

طيب و هى تنسحب لية بعد منتصرت ؟

معلش يا رياض اسئلتى كتيرة لانى اول مرة اعرف منك اللى بقراة دا 

فمشمستوعبة كويس و زى ميكون حاصلى صدمة​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*عزيزتي فراشة الي حصل باختصار شديد هو ان اسرائيل تنازلت عن سيناء بعد عدة محاولات مستميتة ومحادثات عقيمة كانت ترفض اسرائيل رفضا باتا التنازل عنها ..

الى ان حصل في النهاية توقيع اتفاق بين الطرفين المصري والاسرائيلي كان يضمن :

   1. ارجاع لمصر سيناء كاملة
   2. انهاء الحرب التي بين مصر و اسرائيل
   3. انقاذ مصر من ويلات الحروب و نشر السلام في المنطقة

بناء على إسترجاع سيناء على حساب القضية الفلسطينية 
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

طيب و هى طبعآ سمعت ان مصر انتصرت على اسرائيل 

و سكتت و مقالتش انتوا مانتصرتوش دا احنا اللى انسحبنا ؟​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طيب و هى طبعآ سمعت ان مصر انتصرت على اسرائيل
> 
> و سكتت و مقالتش انتوا مانتصرتوش دا احنا اللى انسحبنا ؟​



*عزيزتي انتصار اسرائيل في حرب 73 وانسحابها من سيناء على حساب الاعتراف بالوجود الاسرائيلي في ما يسمى فلسطين معروف وبامكانك مرجعة الانترنت والمحادثات والاتفاقية التي دارت بين مصر واسرائيلي وسوف تعرفي ان اسرائيل انتصرت وهي التي انسحبت من سيناء بعد توقيع معاهده السلام اما الاكاذيب والاقاويل التي ينشرها المحمدين فهي كثيرة وهذا الموضوع كفيل بكشف الاكاذيب الاسلامية واخفاء ما يقوم به المحمدين ضد اسرائيل والمقدسات المسيحيه والاسرائيلية ..

اما الحقيقة فهي معروفة من قبل الجميع ولو راجعتي مداخلتي الاولى في ردي عليكي بخصوص انتصار اسرائيل في 73 لكنتي قرأتي الاتي :*




> *وحتى لا يتهمني أحد بالعمالة و الخيانة و التي يتمتع بها معظم المحمديين ، دعونا نتذكر الملف الوثائقي المُسمى (خمسون عاما من الصراع العربي - الأسرائيلي) و الذي بثته قناة MBC العربية الممولة بأموال البترودولار للسعودي الأمير الوليد بن طلال و التي أذيعت في عام 1998 بمناسبة مرور نصف قرن على إستعادة الإسرائيلين لبعض من أراضيهم المغتصبة.
> *


*
فانتصار اسرائيلي حقيقة وليس كلامي او ادعائي انا ..

اسرائيل انسحبت بحسب معاهده السلام واسرائيل لم تخالف اي معاهده من معاهدات السلام على الاطلاق .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

والله مش عارفة اقول اية 

يعنى انتصار اكتوبر دا طلع بيضحكوا علينا ؟

عمومآ مشكور يا رياض على كشف الحقيقة 

و شكرآ على سعة صدرك للرد على اسئلتى​


----------



## الحوت (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*اي انتصار هذا ...!!!

اسرائيل لم تخسر اي حرب قام العرب المسلمين فيه ضدها ..

فكيف خسرت اسرائيل الحرب بالوقت الذي تنص فيه معاهده السلام بين مصر واسرائيل ان تنحسب اسرائيل من سيناء  ..!!!

ما هو لازم معاهده السلام والنص على الانسحاب الاسرائيلي من سيناء لو كانت اسرائيل خسرت وطلعت رغما عنها  ..!!

بالعقل يعني :smil12:*


----------



## الحوت (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*مذيعة مسلمة في قناة اقرأ تنشأ لقاءاً مع طفله اسمها بسمله ! 
 عمرها ثلاث سنوات و محجبه ( وكأن الناس سيفتنون جنسياً بشعرها ان لم تتحجب ) 
 فتقول المذيعه : " انشالله نربي اطفالنا بهذه الطريقه عشان يطلعو مسلمين صح " !

 ثم تسأل الطفله :
انت مسلمه

الطفله: ايوه

تعرفي اليهود؟

الطفله: ايوه

بتحبيهم؟

الطفله: لا مباحبهمش..

ما بتحبيهمش ليه؟ 

الطفله: لانهم قرده و خنازير

مين قال عليهم كده

الطفله: ربنا..في القرأن

ثم تقول هذه الطفله : " ان النبي قوي و يقدر يقتلهم و يدبحهم كمان"


لمشاهدة هذا الفيديو هنا :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rc0pKxT-4c


اذا كان الاطفال ينشأون على هذه الكراهيه، فماذا سيفرخون الا الارهابيين القتلة !






علموهم الدم ! ثقافة الموت !





يعلمونه كيف يقتل , بدلاً من كيف يلعب





ارهابي زغنطوط !*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

انا شفت الفيديو دا قبل كدا 

غريب فعلآ اللى بيعلموة للاطفال اللى المفروض ملايكة​


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

ياالله كم اقشعر بدني من مشاهدة  هذه الصور حرام مساكين اليهود والمسكينه عنهم هذه الفراشه المسيحيه الي اقشعر بدنها (على العموم في القريب العاجل ستجدون هذه الصور حقيقيه وليست بصور ساكنه ولاكن بفيديو انشالله ستشاهدون كيف المسلمون سيذبحون كل يهودي نجس في أرض فلسطين ليكونو عبرة لكم يانصارى - وماهذه الصور رغم تزيف حقيقتها الا انها بشائر خير انشالله وماالنصر الى بقريب)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> ياالله كم اقشعر بدني من مشاهدة هذه الصور حرام مساكين اليهود والمسكينه عنهم هذه الفراشه المسيحيه الي اقشعر بدنها (على العموم في القريب العاجل ستجدون هذه الصور حقيقيه وليست بصور ساكنه ولاكن بفيديو انشالله ستشاهدون كيف المسلمون سيذبحون كل يهودي نجس في أرض فلسطين ليكونو عبرة لكم يانصارى - وماهذه الصور رغم تزيف حقيقتها الا انها بشائر خير انشالله وماالنصر الى بقريب)



دا ما الا كلام واحد إرهابى يعبد الشيطان و ينفذ أوامرة

ربنا ينور قلبك​


----------



## Ghali (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*


جهاد حامد محمد قال:



			ياالله كم اقشعر بدني من مشاهدة  هذه الصور حرام مساكين اليهود والمسكينه عنهم هذه الفراشه المسيحيه الي اقشعر بدنها (على العموم في القريب العاجل ستجدون هذه الصور حقيقيه وليست بصور ساكنه ولاكن بفيديو انشالله ستشاهدون كيف المسلمون سيذبحون كل يهودي نجس في أرض فلسطين ليكونو عبرة لكم يانصارى - وماهذه الصور رغم تزيف حقيقتها الا انها بشائر خير انشالله وماالنصر الى بقريب)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




نصــــر .. ؟!!!





من انتم حتى تتحدثوا عن " نصـر قريب " .. ؟




انتم مجـرد محتلين " مؤقـتين " .. اطال الزمـن او قصـر




و  اعـتبر الكـلام الصادر منك " كلام لا يودي و لا يجيب " 






__________________________________



تدعيماً لكلام الأخ رياض في نقطـة حرب 73 ( يوم كـيبور ) .. سأضع ما وجدته في الويكبيـديا ( الإنجليزية + العربية "الإسـلامية" ) :-




في النسخـة الإنجليزية نجـد :


( 1 )










بينما في النسخـة العربية " الإسـلامية " نجـد الخجـل الواضح في صفحتهم :


( 2 )










ايـن هي كلمـة " انتصـار " إن كـان هناك انتصار بالفعـل للدول العربية ؟!!














الأحمـر : هنـا يعتبرون انتصارهم نصـراً عسكـرياً


الأزرق : اليست هذه الجملة هي " النتيجـة " المذكورة في القائمـة العربية ؟!





يعني الإتفاقية والقرار ذكرتا بالنتيجة .. بينما النصـر " الزائف " لم يرد ذكره ..




لا .. و شوفوا إللي انكتب عن حرب "اكـتوبر" .. :

الكـذب بـ " معلمـية خايبـة "




يعني نفهـم من كلامهم انهم "مسكـوا بزمام الأمـور" بفعلتهم البطولية ..




فلما لم يُذكـر هذا الإنتصـار " الكـاذب " بخانة النتيجــة كما وجدنا بالنسخة الإنجليزية انتصار اسرائيل .. ؟ ( فهي ممـيزة و برّاقـة للعرب المتعطشين لأي نصـر)







للإطـلاع :-
Yom Kippur War​


و لا ننسى ايضاً الجهـة المحايدة  :smile02
حـرب اكتوبر - النسخـة العربية المتناقضـة*​


----------



## الحوت (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> ياالله كم اقشعر بدني من مشاهدة  هذه الصور حرام مساكين اليهود والمسكينه عنهم هذه الفراشه المسيحيه الي اقشعر بدنها (على العموم في القريب العاجل ستجدون هذه الصور حقيقيه وليست بصور ساكنه ولاكن بفيديو انشالله ستشاهدون كيف المسلمون سيذبحون كل يهودي نجس في أرض فلسطين ليكونو عبرة لكم يانصارى - وماهذه الصور رغم تزيف حقيقتها الا انها بشائر خير انشالله وماالنصر الى بقريب)



*يا عيني يا ليلي هذا المسلمين فكروا نفسهم ابطال بهذه الصور :a82:

هذه الصور تتكلم عن الارهاب الاسلامي الفلسطيني وتدنيس الفلسطينين المقدسات اليهودية والمسيحيه وقتلهم للاطفال لكي لا ياتي مخمدي يقول اليهود ذبحوا ابرياء فلسطين المزعومة :a63:

يا عزيزي جهاد انتم اجبن من ان تواجهوا جندي اسرائيلي واحد :smile02

وانتم لا تهاجمون قوات جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلي الا ما ندر وانتم أجبن واتعس من ان تفكروا في هذا ..!

انما تتخيرون اسهل الاهداف وهم المدنيين ..!

فتفجرون الباصات والمقاهي والمدارس والحانات وحتى المخابز .. وتقطعون البشر ارباً ارباً الى مئات القطع اللحمية المتناثرة ...!!

وهل المطلوب ان ترى اسرائيل شعبها يقتل وتتناثر اشلائه في الباصات والمقاهي , ويمطر بالصواريخ يومياً , فيصفق لهم ...!؟

وفي المخيمات خرجوا برضاهم وبحسب خطة العرب المسلمين الذين خططوا لحرب ابادة اسرائيل في 1967 وقبلها ..اذ طالبوهم بالخروج لان الحرب ستكون ابادة لليهود , ولكي لا تطالهم النيران .. ثم وعدوهم بالعودة في خلال كام اسبوع بعد ان يلقوا باليهود في البحر ..

ولكن فيما بعد .. جرى ما جرى وتلقى المسلمين درساً لن ينسوه في كل تاريخهم !

ولانعش ذاكرتك بالمواجع ..
انه في حرب 1967 ..

كان نسبة الجنود بين الطرفين ( الاسرائيلي والعربي ) كالتالي :

( 1 ) جندي اسرائيلي .. مقابل :

( 50 ) جندي عربي ..

ومع ذلك جعلوهم عبرة لمن لا يعتبر .. واطلق العرب المخمدين سيقانهم للريح من امامهم كالفئران المصروعه !!

فانتم يا مخمدين محتلين لاراضي اليهود المقدسة في اورشليم ولا يحق لكم فيها حبه رمل واحده ..

وان استمريتم بافعالكم الارهابيه الحقيرة المنحطة اتجاه الشعب الاسرائيلي والمسيحي في اورشليم فسوف يستمر اليهود بسحقكم تحت اقدامهم مثل الصراصير :close_tem

فلا تظن يا مخمدي انكم ابطال بلا خيبه :act31:

فلو اراد جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلي سحق الامة الفلسطينية الارهابيه المحتلة للاراضي الاسرائيلي سحقا لما استغرقت العملية معه ساعتين او ثلاثة !!!

ولكنه يقتل " بالتحديد " الارهابيين المطلوبين ..!
لا بل يحددون مكانهم بدقة ..
ويستهدفونهم اثناء ركوبهم السيارات .. لتفادي اصابة المدنيين ( باكبر نسبة ممكنة ) !
مع ان بامكان الجيش الاسرائيلي ان يرقص على رؤوسهم الصواريخ وهم في بيوتهم ..!
ولكنهم لا يفعلون حفاظاً على من لا ذنب لهم !

ونحن حينما نتكلم عن الاهارب الفلسطيني لا نجمع كل هذا الشعب ( المجهول الهوية , اذ لا تعرف هل اصولهم اردنية ام سعودية او مصرية ام ماذا ؟ ) !!

اذ المسيحيين فيهم ليسوا بارهابيين ..!
( طبعاً المسيحيين الشرفاء فقط وليس المتعاونين مع الاعراب والمسلمين ) ..!

سلام يا بصل الاسلام :ura1:
*


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

اولا لما بدك تقول  " ارهاب فلسيطيني"   اكتب   "ارهاب الاسلام الفلسطينية"   ولا تشمل الكل  اوكي

انا  كليا ضد اعمال  ارهاب الاسلام وضد ارهاب الاسرائيلية

ولا تنسى  اديش بيتقتل  وبيتقل  ناس  فلسطينية من قبل  اليهود  
ألوووووووووووووووف ومئاااااااااااات وعشرااااااااااات  اطفال  فلسطينية ولبنانية  وغير وغيررررر
تقتلو على ايدين  اليهود الاسرائيلية  

ياما بيقتلو اليهود   المسيحية فلسطيينية   ومنسكت نحنا؟؟ ليش  علشان عارفين  بكرة  رح يجيلهم يوووووم  
و الله اللي بحاسب  مو البشر

بس المسلمين بدهم ياخدو حقهم بأيدهم.... لا تنسى  هدول تلت ترباهم اهليهم اتقتلو وتشردو


ازا طفل  اتقتلو    امه وابوه وعيلته   وعاش بجو كله كراهية وقتل ودم بعد كم سنة  شو رح يطلع من الولد؟؟؟ اكيد رح يرد عليهم ويقتل اللي قتلو  اهله  


نحنا المسيحية عنا قلب منغفر منسامح  بس اكيد نحنا ضد كل واحد بقتل
ولو انتا واللي علّقو  متلك  لو عندهم  شوية رحمة  كانو بيكونو  ضد الطرفين  يعني ضد كمان اليهود الاسرائيلية اللي بتقتل   مش بس  ضد الاسلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



Ghali قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كون ان مصر وصلت للاتفاق مع اليهود دا انتصار فى حد زاتة :t16:

اليهود كانوا محتلين جزء من ارض مصر و دلوقتى مشيو منة فهو ايضآ أنتصار :t16:

مش لازم نربط كلمة انتصار بكلمة حرب علشان يبقى انتصار

و يا ريت ماتقلش العرب لما تيجى تتكلم اتكلم و حدد ان العرب المسلمين

و ليس كل العرب لان فية عرب مسيحيين و انت واحد منهم اعتقد

والا مكنتش اتكلمت عربى و بتكتب عربى


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

بظن انك سمعت من كم اسبوع انه تقتل واحد مسيحي  من فلسطين 48       على ايد يهودي 

قتله  علشان شافه لابس  صليب

وفي من هالقصص كتير صارت؟


هلئ انت  مع اليهودي اللي قتل والا مع المسيحي

والا  علشانه عربي  لازم ينقتل؟

وين الرحمة وين المحبة ياعاالم؟؟




يعني ممكن انا بكرة او حدى بعرفو  اكون  ماشية بمنطقة   ويكون  يهودي  متدين  يقوم   يقتلني  او يقتلهم؟؟


----------



## الحوت (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



ارووجة قال:


> اولا لما بدك تقول  " ارهاب فلسيطيني"   اكتب   "ارهاب الاسلام الفلسطينية"   ولا تشمل الكل  اوكي



*عزيزتي اروجة هل قرأتي ما كتبة سابقا ...!!!

سوف اقتبس لكي :*




> *ونحن حينما نتكلم عن الاهارب الفلسطيني لا نجمع كل هذا الشعب ( المجهول الهوية , اذ لا تعرف هل اصولهم اردنية ام سعودية او مصرية ام ماذا ؟ ) !!
> 
> اذ المسيحيين فيهم ليسوا بارهابيين ..!
> ( طبعاً المسيحيين الشرفاء فقط وليس المتعاونين مع الاعراب والمسلمين ) ..!
> *





> انا  كليا ضد اعمال  ارهاب الاسلام وضد ارهاب الاسرائيلية
> 
> ولا تنسى  اديش بيتقتل  وبيتقل  ناس  فلسطينية من قبل  اليهود
> ألوووووووووووووووف ومئاااااااااااات وعشرااااااااااات  اطفال  فلسطينية ولبنانية  وغير وغيررررر
> تقتلو على ايدين  اليهود الاسرائيلية


*
عزيزتي اروجة يا ريت تقرأي الموضوع كويس :11azy:

اولا لا يوجد شي اسمة ارهاب اسرائيلي ..
فاسرائيل لا تمارس الارهاب في اورشليم بل تحارب الارهاب المخمدي المحتل للاراضي المقدسة التي يزرع القنابل في المطاعم الاسرائيلية والمخابز والباصات والاسواق ويفجرون اليهود اربا اربا كرها لهم عرقا ودينا ..

فهل يسكت اليهود لهذه الاعمال الاسلامية الارهابيه الحقيرة ..!!!

اليس هذا ارهابا يا اروجة :11azy:

هل يسكت اليهود لتدنيس مقدساتهم وتدنيس كتب التوراة وتدنيس المعابد اليهودية وحرقها من قبل  المخمدين الارهابين في الاراضي المقدسة ..!!

اسرائيل لا تعتدي على احد في تلك الاراضي ولو ارادت اسرائيل ابادة الشعب  الفلسطيني المخمدي المحتل لكان بامكانهم مسحهم عن الوجود مسح في خلال ساعتين او ثلاثة ومحت الوجود المحتل على اراضيها ومحت كل اثر له ولكن اسرائيل لا تفعل هذا ..


فكل عملية قصف اسرائيلي في اورشليم تسبقها عملية ارهابيه حقيرة خسيسة من قبل الفلسطنين المحتلين لاراضيها ..


ثم انظري جيداً كيف يطلق المسلحين الارهابيين الفلسطينين النار من بين الاطفال والاولاد لتعريضهم للخطر .. لكسب ورقة ان اسرائيل تقتل الاطفال !












اما القصف على لبنان ..
فهو ليس بقصف على المدنيين .. انما قصف على تنظيم ارهابي اصولي موالي وعميل لدولة الفرس ايران وهو " حزب اللات " !

وهذا الحزب نفسه قد قام بعمليات وقصف ودك للمواقع الفسطينية وفصائلها في لبنان مع نظيره ( حركة أمل ) ..

عزيزتي اروجة اغسلي عقلك من الاعلام العربي الاسلامي الحقير الذي يشوة صورة اليهود ليوهم العالم انهم اعجاء الانسانية وقاتلي الاطفال ..

اسرائيل دولة ديموقراطية ..
وهي واعلامها لا يخفون شيئاً مثل الاعلام العربي ..
فلو أخطأ رئيس وزراءها .. فسيتم اقتياده الى النيابة العامة للتحقيق معه .. وهذا حدث ( مع بنيامين نتنياهو وغيره )
*



> ياما بيقتلو اليهود   المسيحية فلسطيينية   ومنسكت نحنا؟؟



*للاسف كلامك غير صحيح فاليهود لا يمسون شعره من راس مسيحي ولا يعتدون على اي مقدس مسيحي على وجة الاطلاق نهائيا واتحداكي في هذا ..

فالمسلمون هم الذين يدنسون المقدسات المسيحيه ويدنسون المقدسات اليهوديه ويحرقوها راجعي الصور وانت تشاهدي السفلة المخمدين ماذا يفعلون بمقدساتنا ..

هل سمعت في حياتك عن كنيسة احتلها اليهود وحولها لكنيس يهودي ؟

مستحيل ...

ولكن تسمعي كثيرا عن كنائس احتلها المسلمين وحولها الى مساجد ..

فمن المعتدي المسلمين ام اليهود ؟

مرة واحده فقط حرق يهود متعصبين كنيسة في اورشليم سنة 82 وتم القاء القبض عليهم من قبل الشرطة الاسرائيلة ورمتهم في السجون ..

حصلت مرة واحده في 82 ولم تتكرر نهائيا ..

ولكن الاعلام العربي السافل اذا القى حجر باالخطأ على كنيسة او اطلقت رصاصة على كنيسة بدون قصد يقولون اسرائيل تعتدي على الكنائس ..

قمة السفاله والانحطاط الاعلامي ..

والا ناسية في حرق كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان في راحافا (الحي الاسرائيلي) كيف اتصل الجيران اليهود في تلك المنطقة مع رجال الاطفاء والاسعاف وخرجوا ليساعدوا المسيحين وينقدوهم وكيف طلبوا منهم ان يصلون في الكنيس اليهودي لحين ما ترمم الكنيسة ..

ماذا لو كان الامر في بلد اسلامي ؟!

هل يعطي المسلم مسجده لمسيحي للصلاة فيه ..؟!

فاسرائيل دولة ديموقراطية !

تبني الكنائس ( دون مشاكل او قرارات جمهورية لترميم دروة مياه ) !

تسمح للمنظمات التبشيرية بالعمل في اسرائيل بكل حرية ..

لا تلاحق امنياً اي يهودي يؤمن بالمسيح له المجد ولا تحكم بردته ..

ولا يوجد لها جهاز مخابرات امن الدولة لملاحقة المرتدين !!!

ولا تمنع التبشير على اراضيها !

ولا تعرض برامج تلفزيونية او اذاعية , لرجال دين يهود يطعنون في المسيحية وانجيلها ليل نهار كما يحدث في بلادكم الاعرابية الزبلاوية !!!

هل تعرفي هذا الكلام ام ان عقلك مغسول بالاعلام العربي الاسلامي ام انك تتجاهلينه قصدا ..!!!

وها هي اسرائيل .. لا نجدها طبقت حد الردة على اي انسان ..!
ولا نسمع عندهم بأمن الدولة لملاحقة المسيحيين والتجسس على الكنائس ..!

اليهود لا يعتدون على المسيحين ولا على كنائسهم على وجة الاطلاق يا اروجة  فاسرائيل تدافع عن الكنائس .. وتسمح ببناءها وترميمها وتجديدها ..

والا حضرتك ناسية  ما حدث سابقاً وكيف اصدر شارون قراراً صارماً بهدم ما بناه المسلمون فوق ساحة كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة واعادة الملك الى اصحابه المسيحيين ..!!!

واسرائيل تسمح للمنظمات المسيحية التبشيرية بحرية العمل والحركة في كل ارجاء اسرائيل .. وبكل الوسائل !

فما هي الفائدة التي تعود الينا بمعاداتها ؟!

وما مصلحتنا العليا بمحاربتها ؟!

وما الخير الذي سيعود علينا ببث روح الكراهية والبغضة والتحامل والتناحر ضدها ؟!

ثم اسرائيل اعطت للمسلمين اكثر باضعاف مما يستحقون ( مع انهم تاريخياً لا يحق لهم اي شبر من ارض اسرائيل ) ومع ذلك اعطوهم الكثير ..
ولكنهم لا يشبعون ويريدون القاء كل شعب اسرائيل في البحر عملاً بتعاليم مخمد !!!

برضيكي هذا الحكي يا اروجة :smil8:

 فمملكة اسرائيل و عاصمتها اورشاليم كانت قائمة للشعب الإسرائيلى العبرانى العرقية _ الشعب العبرانى اى ابناء يعقوب العبرانى الملقب بإسرائيل ابن اسحق العبرانى الملقب بأبن الوعد ابن ابراهيم العبرانى الملقب بخليل الرب _ قبل آلاف السنين من قيام اول دولة عربانية فى شبه جزيرة العربان ..

العربان الموجودين فى تلك الارض الآن ليسوا فلسطينيين عرقا لان الفلسطينيين هو شعب حامى كان قد باد و اندثر و انتفى ذكره من الارض منذ آلاف السنين لحظة قيام الامبراطورية الرومانية بإزالة مملكة اسرائيل من الوجود و سبى شعبها خارج ارض آباءهم و اجدادهم عام 73 ميلادية عقابا لهم على قيامهم بثورة الماساداه ..

اما هؤلاء الذين يسمون انفسهم بالفلسطينيين الآن فهم قبائل المغازية العربانييين المحمديين الساميين العرق القادمين من شبه جزيرة العربان مع الارهابى ابو عبيدة ابن الجراح عام 639 ميلادية لاستيطانى تلك الاراضى فى عهد الارهابى عمر بن الخطاب غير انهم لم يصبح للعربان وجود ثابت فى تلك الاراضى الال بعد ان استتب الامر فيها لجنس الغٌز (الترك) فى عهد العبد المملوك الاشرف الخليل الذى قام بالتطهير العرقى الاهم ضد اخر تجمعات التواجد الرومانى عام 1291 ميلاديا تقريبا ..

عندما بدأ الاستيطان العربانى يترسخ فى اراضى دولة اسرائيل لم يكن هناك من العبرانيين اصحاب الدار احدا حتى يدافع عن املاكه و حقه بالميراث الشرعى عن ابيهم يعقوب العبرانى الملقب بإسرائيل ابن اسحق العبرانى الملقب بإبن الوعد ابن ابراهيم العبرانى الملقب بخليل الرب لأن الحركة الصهيونية العالمية لاعادة العبرانيين الى ارض آباءهم و اجدادهم كانت ضعيفة جدا و هى لم تقوى الى مع بداية القرن التاسع عشر ..

*


----------



## Ghali (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:



			كون ان مصر وصلت للاتفاق مع اليهود دا انتصار فى حد زاتة :t16:

اليهود كانوا محتلين جزء من ارض مصر و دلوقتى مشيو منة فهو ايضآ أنتصار :t16:

مش لازم نربط كلمة انتصار بكلمة حرب علشان يبقى انتصار

و يا ريت ماتقلش العرب لما تيجى تتكلم اتكلم و حدد ان العرب المسلمين

و ليس كل العرب لان فية عرب مسيحيين و انت واحد منهم اعتقد

والا مكنتش اتكلمت عربى و بتكتب عربى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




أنقر للتوسيع...






اخت فراشـة .. مالك قلبتي علينـا ؟!  :11azy:



الم يقنعك الأخ رياض سابقاً بأن " مصـر " ومن معها ( كسوريا والعراق ) لم يستطيعوا هزيمـة الجيش الإسرائيلي .. و ما نسمعه من يوم ولدنا حتى اليوم عن نصـر ما هو إلا اكذوبة




فالعرب يتعلقون بنصر " عسكـري " .. لا بالنصـر الذي فهمتيه الآن





اما عن مسألة تعميم كل العرب بكلمة .. فأنا آسف إذا سببت لكِ اي مضايقـة




لكـن لا تتوقعي اني قصدت ما فهمتيه انتِ ..



فتعريف العرب بمنتدانا هم " المسلمين " و من يتبنى افكارهم و اهدافهـم ( اكان مسيحياً او ملحـداً فكلاهما سواء )





تقبلي اعتذاري*​


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

الفلسطينية مش محتليين ارض حدى هاد ارضها

اليهود ماآمنو بالمسيح  فإذن  ماالهم  الحق  ياخدو هالارض  بالغصبببببببببب

بعدين  نحنا كمسيحية  منعرف انو الشي المااااادي  مش كل شييييييييي يعني الارض مش كل شييييييي




> اولا لا يوجد شي اسمة ارهاب اسرائيلي ..
> فاسرائيل لا تمارس الارهاب في اورشليم بل تحارب الارهاب المخمدي المحتل للاراضي المقدسة التي يزرع القنابل في المطاعم الاسرائيلية والمخابز والباصات والاسواق ويفجرون اليهود اربا اربا كرها لهم عرقا ودينا .



ارهاااااااب ونص باسرائيل   واكثر نسبة عنصرية موجودة باسرائيل  
انتا لانك مو هون  او لانك يهودي مسيحي    مارح تحس فينا  شو عم بصير فينا نحنا العرب



> للاسف كلامك غير صحيح فاليهود لا يمسون شعره من راس مسيحي ولا يعتدون على اي مقدس مسيحي على وجة الاطلاق نهائيا واتحداكي في هذا ..



وينك منك عايش بهالدني؟؟
ازا اليهود قتلو  المسيح   مابدهم   يقتلو  المسيحية   ؟؟؟  خاصة اليهود المتدينين المتعصبين؟؟

ماسمعت عن تيسير الكركي  مو متزكرة الاسم منيح  وغيرررررررو   وغيراتوووووووو

انتا  لو تشوف العنصرية  بالتعليم وبالشغل  وبكلللللللللل شيييييييييييييي   لما  يعرفو انك عربي  يااويلي
مش مهم ان كنت مسيحي والا مسلم 





مابدي  ناقشك على بقيت الموضوع  لانه  متل  مامسيحي   بناقش  مسلم  متعصب  
بضلو  المسلم  عند افكاره الخاطئة  ووبيشدد وبيتمسك بافكار    هيك     لما تناقش واحد اسرائيلي

*بفضّل تقرا الانجيل  بتفهم لوحدك    ازا  اليهود بيستحقو اسرائيل ولا  لا *
سلام


----------



## Christian100 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

لا اعلم لماذا تسمح الادارة بمواضيع سياسية تتعلق بصراع عمره اكثر من 50 عام, فالحرب تجعل من الانسان متوحش وهذا شيئ معروف, بس سؤال لصاحب الموضوع انت من اي بلد ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



Ghali قال:


> *اخت فراشـة .. مالك قلبتي علينـا ؟! :11azy:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا غالى احنا اخوات ماينفعش اقلب عليكم

و اعتذارك مقبول اكيد

و انا كمان بعتذر عن حدة كلامى معك 

الرب يبارك حياتك

و كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

الادارة مابتسمح لهيك مواضيع سياسية  بس بظن مافي حدى منهم موجود بهالوقت


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



Christian100 قال:


> لا اعلم لماذا تسمح الادارة بمواضيع سياسية تتعلق بصراع عمره اكثر من 50 عام, فالحرب تجعل من الانسان متوحش وهذا شيئ معروف, بس سؤال لصاحب الموضوع انت من اي بلد ؟


 
الموضوع بدايتة مكنش سياسى 

بس هو تحور للسياسة و اتمنى انة مايذبد عن كدا

و استاذ رياض يكمل ما بدأة فى كشف حقيقة الارهاب الاسلامى


----------



## Christian100 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



riyad قال:


> *[SIZE="5**ونحن حينما نتكلم عن الاهارب الفلسطيني لا نجمع كل هذا الشعب ( المجهول الهوية , اذ لا تعرف هل اصولهم اردنية ام سعودية او مصرية ام ماذا ؟ ) !![/size]*
> 
> *[SIZE="5[/font]اذ المسيحيين فيهم ليسوا بارهابيين ..![/size]*
> *[SIZE="5[/font]( طبعاً المسيحيين الشرفاء فقط وليس المتعاونين مع الاعراب والمسلمين ) ..![/size]*
> ...


 
***********************

يجب عليك احترام المشرف فى كلامك معاة


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



> فتعريف العرب بمنتدانا هم " المسلمين " و من يتبنى افكارهم و اهدافهـم ( اكان مسيحياً او ملحـداً فكلاهما سواء



انا عربية وجذوري عربية  ومتواجدة بمنتداكم   هلئ صرت انا مسلمة؟؟؟

لوين العنصرية وصلت


العرب مش كلهم  اسلالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## Christian100 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



ارووجة قال:


> انا عربية وجذوري عربية ومتواجدة بمنتداكم هلئ صرت انا مسلمة؟؟؟
> 
> لوين العنصرية وصلت
> 
> ...


 
*****************

ممكن تتكلم عن المنتدى بطريقة احسن من كدا

و اذا مش عاجبك المنتدى اتفضل من غير مطرود


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

يا جماعة ماتطلعوش عن مسار الموضوووووع

وهو كشف همجية و ارهاب و كذب و تدليس الاسلام على اليهود و على المسيحيين

من فضلكم ماتضطرونيش اغلق الموضوع على كدا ...


----------



## خادم الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*******************
ماتخرجش عن الموضوع و محدش قال ان الانجيل محرف علشان تجيب الاثبات


----------



## Ghali (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*


ارووجة قال:



انا عربية وجذوري عربية  ومتواجدة بمنتداكم   هلئ صرت انا مسلمة؟؟؟

لوين العنصرية وصلت


العرب مش كلهم  اسلالالالالالالالالالام

أنقر للتوسيع...




اخت ارووجة ..



لم اقصد ما فهمتيه .. 



فأنتِ عربيـة الأصـل .. و هذا بنظري ليس مقياس لجعلك مسلمـة الفكـر



فهنـاك مثال مناسب للمسيحي الإسـلامي ---> جــورج حبش






من ناحـيتي بتمنى من كل قلبي ان يعيش الفلسطيني ( مسلم او مسيحي او غيره ) بسـلام مع اليهودي .. <--- هذا حـلمي منذ زمن





فلا تظـني اني دمـوي او عنصـري






على العمـوم اتمنى ان يرجع الموضوع إلى سياقـه .. و نبتعد عن المناطق الشائكـة حرصاً على مشاعر القـرّاء







اخوكِ .. غالي*​


----------



## خادم الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

*********************

ردود اية ماتخرجش عن الموضوع


----------



## THE GALILEAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



Christian100 قال:


> ***********************
> 
> يجب عليك احترام المشرف فى كلامك معاة


هو مين الي بيحترم مين ؟
مهو بيقول علينا لا هوية لنا ويستهزأ ومش شرفاء وانا فقط رديت عليه
وقلتله



> لابد انك فخور بنفسك وانت خادم لليهود كما في العصور الوسطى
> انت مين علشان تقول عن المسيحيين الفلسطينيين مش شرفاء
> انت مين
> اول واحد مش شريف هو انت
> ماذا تعرف عن اقرت وكفر برعم ؟



ليه بتحذفي مشاركتي ؟
عزيزتي لما واحد غير مصري يتعرض لقضية الاقباط, يأتي الاقباط ويردون
وهكذا نفس الشيئ لما واحد يتعرض للمسيحيين الفلسطينيين يأتي مسيحي فلسطيني ويرد
عنصرية يعني ؟


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

ميرسيييييييييييييى على سرعة الأستجابة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

لما يا جليلى ترد علية .. ترد علية فى الموضوع من غير لما تغلط فية و تتهمة بالخيانة دى حاجة

و الحاجة التانية حضرتك شوف كتبت اية لاروجة عن المنتدى 

اذا كانت دى نظرتك للمنتدى بلاش تدخلة تانى

لن و لم اسمح لك بأى كلمة و لو صغير فى حق المنتدى دا 

و عيب اصلآ تتكلم علية كدا منتدى الكنيسة سمعتة سبقاة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ميرسيييييييييييييى على سرعة الأستجابة​​




استجابة اية يا يوحنا :t23:​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لما يا جليلى ترد علية .. ترد علية فى الموضوع من غير لما تغلط فية و تتهمة بالخيانة دى حاجة
> 
> و الحاجة التانية حضرتك شوف كتبت اية لاروجة عن المنتدى
> 
> ...





> لن و لم اسمح لك بأى كلمة و لو صغير فى حق المنتدى دا



انت شفت المشرف شو بيقول علينا ؟
هو السمعة تبنى بهذه الطريقة ؟
لا احد يهين منتدى يا عزيزتي, المنتدى هو الذي يهيننا



> و الحاجة التانية حضرتك شوف كتبت اية لاروجة عن المنتدى



انا ما كتبت شي لارووجة, بس انت حذفت هيك على الفاضي, انا قلتلها ليه بتخدم مع ناس بيقولوا عن شعبها غير شريف, اظن ما في شي غلط بالكلام


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

مش وصلت الشكوى من خادم الفاروق
الباشا دخل اكثر من موضوع
و حاطط نفس الكلام المتخلف ده​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



> انت شفت المشرف شو بيقول علينا ؟
> هو السمعة تبنى بهذه الطريقة ؟
> لا احد يهين منتدى يا عزيزتي, المنتدى هو الذي يهيننا


 
بيقول عن ارهاب المسلمين الفلسطنيين

انت اخت اخر كلمة و خلاص لية بتحشر نفسك معاهم يا جليلى ؟!

المنتدى لا يهين احد و لكنة يكشف حقائق الارهاب الاسلاميين فى فلسطين



> انا ما كتبت شي لارووجة, بس انت حذفت هيك على الفاضي, انا قلتلها ليه بتخدم مع ناس بيقولوا عن شعبها غير شريف, اظن ما في شي غلط بالكلام


 
انا مابحزفش على الفاضى ..

انت شايف ان كلامك دا عادى يعنى ؟؟

كل الاتهامات دى تخص الفسطنيين المسلمييييين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> مش وصلت الشكوى من خادم الفاروق​
> الباشا دخل اكثر من موضوع
> 
> و حاطط نفس الكلام المتخلف ده​


 
اة كدا فهمتك معلش مهو مجنون المشرفين هايتصرفوا معاة زى معملت انا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هكذا يدنس المسلمين المقدسات اليهودية في اورشليم*

طيب يا جماعة واضح جدآ جدآ ان الموضوع خرج عن مسارة

و يغلق على كدا و خلاص​


----------

